# ID help



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

I have a few Petco baby rescues & am looking for some help identifying possible sex & fin type. Most are under 2 months, and I know it's hard at this size. I was just curious & looking for some confirmation of what I was thinking.
I got them all over the last several weeks with the hope of rehoming them when they grew a bit. If anyone is in the Southeast MI area & are interested in giving one a good home please PM me.

Fish #1-Female double tail or possibly male DTPK














Fish #2-This one has several rays in the caudal which are hard to see in the pic, so could it be HM??














Fish #3-I was hoping for a female CT here, but I think it may be a male VT or delta








Fish #4-This one is pretty aggressive, thinking male VT or delta here, too.


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

I saved the hardest for last. Sort of poor pics and a pretty small fish.

Fish #5- I know these are bad pics, so I'm not expecting much here...




















FIsh #6-I do think this one has an egg spot. Any opinions on finnage??




















Any input would be appreciated. Looking forward to hearing what everyone has to say.

BTW- I am looking to re-home some of these fish, so if anyone lives in Southeast MI & would like to give one of these fish a good home please PM me. All were very weak when I got them. I've been feeding quality fry food, live BBS & frozen bloodworms & doing VERY FREQUENT water changes. They are well taken care of & overall very hardy fish.


----------

